# Just booked Horse Camp



## Asha (2 February 2013)

Thought id post in here as all you locals would appreciate why Im so excited !  Just booked to go to horse camp in September at Somerford

Went a couple of years ago, and ended up taking my daughters pony, as my mare went lame. I have to say, at first felt a little awkward, but had a fab time on him.

This time, well i will be spoilt for choice. Have my mare, who is now sound, and just coming back into work after having her foal. Im hoping she will be OK, as i know her inside out, and although wouldnt be jumping big, i would be relaxed and have a great time.

If shes not ok, will have a choice of the daughters horse, who has great paces, and a huge jump. That could be fun Or, if i have my seriously big brave pants on, could even take my 4 YO. He will be 4 1/2, so could be good experience for him, and possibly amusing for everyone else

There are places left...........


----------



## BlairandAzria (2 February 2013)

Which camp is it?


----------



## Asha (2 February 2013)

its Bobbis Camp


----------



## amandaco2 (2 February 2013)

Somerford is brilliant I love it. Usually go to camps there twice a yr


----------



## karen_c (2 February 2013)

I was looking at that camp just the other day. If you're thinking about taking your 4yr old I guess I would be ok to take my 5yr old along too, we could join you in providing the entertainment!


----------



## Asha (2 February 2013)

karen_c said:



			I was looking at that camp just the other day. If you're thinking about taking your 4yr old I guess I would be ok to take my 5yr old along too, we could join you in providing the entertainment! 

Click to expand...

Thats a great idea. We could do the farm ride too, and see who makes it back still on the horse !!


----------



## karen_c (2 February 2013)

Asha said:



			Thats a great idea. We could do the farm ride too, and see who makes it back still on the horse !!

Click to expand...

After he landed me in A&E this week I'm willing to bet it's not me!!


----------



## lucyc (3 February 2013)

I'm so jealous  my Grandma lives near there and we always drive past it but I don't have my own horse so I have never been able to go


----------



## Asha (3 February 2013)

karen_c said:



			After he landed me in A&E this week I'm willing to bet it's not me!! 

Click to expand...

crikey that doesnt sound good. hope you are ok?



lucyc said:



			I'm so jealous  my Grandma lives near there and we always drive past it but I don't have my own horse so I have never been able to go 

Click to expand...

your welcome to come and laugh at me if your in the area !!


----------



## karen_c (3 February 2013)

Asha said:



			crikey that doesnt sound good. hope you are ok?
		
Click to expand...

No bones broken, but some amazing bruises - unplanned dismount during showjumping lesson last week!


----------

